# Merlin Mini Rta & Vaporesso Nebula Mod



## Faheem777 (8/12/16)

Hello Vendors

Does anyone have stock of the above mentioned products?

Thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Hello Vendors
> 
> Does anyone have stock of the above mentioned products?
> 
> Thanks!



Seems the Merlin Mini is out of stock everywhere... as for the Nebula... keep an eye on the Just Arrived at @Sir Vape because if I'm not mistaken I may have seen the word Nebula on one of box's that came through the door yesterday...


----------



## Sir Vape (8/12/16)

Nebula is in stock!!!

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-vaporesso-nebula-100w-26650-mod

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777 (8/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Seems the Merlin Mini is out of stock everywhere... as for the Nebula... keep an eye on the Just Arrived at @Sir Vape because if I'm not mistaken I may have seen the word Nebula on one of box's that came through the door yesterday...



Haha thanks @Rob Fisher ! How are you finding your Merlin vs SM? I want to get the Merlin purely for its MTL capabilities and flavor!


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Haha thanks @Rob Fisher ! How are you finding your Merlin vs SM? I want to get the Merlin purely for its MTL capabilities and flavor!



@Faheem777 the Merlin is a GREAT Tank and on par with the SM25... albeit a very small juice capacity. It's a Chicken DInner Tank!


----------



## Faheem777 (8/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Faheem777 the Merlin is a GREAT Tank and on par with the SM25... albeit a very small juice capacity. It's a Chicken DInner Tank!



That's great to hear, I feel a lot more comfortable now with your chicken dinner approval

Reactions: Like 1


----------

